# hydro problems jd 4410



## valmond

hi i own a jd 4410 and the problem i have with it is when i press the foward pedal and want to reverse their is no reaction at the end of the pedal and going in reverse and want to go foward is the same i have to press the pedal a few times for it to work and when this happens their is a light like an open book that dims on the side where my switches are, i tried doing this without pressing the pedal to the floor forward or reverse and everything seems to work fine so i put a 1/4" block under both pedals and now it works fine,any info on what can cause this would be appreciated,i called jd dealer and they suggested that either my prestone was low or my seat switch but both are fine...Thanks


----------



## MFreund

Is this a problem when it is warm or just started when it got cold? It is hard to understand your question because it is written as 1 sentence.

What I am thinking is there are return springs on the pedals and the springs may be weak or broken. Look under the tractor and you should be able to see them on the linkage 


Here is a link to deere parts. Part #10 I am thinking.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


There is a series of light blinks that also will tell you what is wrong on the hydro. There will be a series on long and short flashes and that is what is needed to tell what exactly wrong. Let the light go through a few times to make sure you get it exactly right. Let us know what they are.


----------



## valmond

basicaly what i'm trying to say is that when i press the forward or reverse pedal their is no movement cold or hot it will do the same.I have to pump the pedal a few times for it to work


----------



## MFreund

You need to write down the series of long and short flashes to find out why the computer is not responding. Post the series here and we will tell you what to check.


----------



## valmond

finaly got my tractor to give up the code its one short one long followed by two short....Thanks Guys for your patience


----------



## MFreund

The forward potentiometer is out of adjustment or is bad. You won't know until you try to calibrate it. If you cannot get it in to spec then you will have to replace it.

You will need a digital voltmeter to get started. Turn the key on and crawl under the tractor on the right side and remove the plastic cover over the pedal potentiometer. Use a safety pin to slide up between the wire and and end of connector. The goal is to make contact with the metal pins inside without disconnecting the connector. The Orange wire is the 5v reference. the white wire is the output. At botton of travel ( BOT) the voltage should be 0.6-0.8v. the top of travel should be 3.6-4.5v. The black wire should have continuity to ground. There are two little bolts loosen and pivot the potentiometer to adjust. Tighten and recheck. A little movement goes a long way. If you cannot get the potentiometer in spec you need to replace it. Hopefully it will just be a loose connector!!! The Deere tech has a breakout box to get the voltages but it is not necessary.

Let us know it you have any problems!!


----------



## valmond

Hi problem is solved,according to dealer i had two problems my forward pedal motion sensor was defective also calibration was out of wack.Thanks for the help i will continue reading posts on this site its very helpful and interesting.....


----------



## Live Oak

Valmond, 

Glad to hear you got the problem fixed but sucks that the dealer had to do it. 

MFreund has INDEED established himself as the "go to guy" for problems with the John Deere 4000 Ten Series tractors. 

We are VERY fortunate to have MFreund here on Tractor Forum who has proven over and over to be a wealth of knowledge and VERY helpful. 

Thanks for your help and particiation here MFreund! :cheers: Don't know what we would do without you. :tractorsm


----------



## valmond

yes i agree 100 percent he was right on the ball with the problem,although i wish i could have fixed it myself,i make a better salesman than a mecanic,i had a few more issues with it and had to tow tractor 3 hrs to nearest dealer to fix the problems and they tackled this one at the same time...Thanks again to everyone and a big thank you to mfreund ....have a great day

Val


----------



## 06jd4410

hello i noticed that there was somebody with an issue close to mine. My issue is that the machine will not go drive forward or reverse when it is started. The motor sounds like it wants to do something but doesnt. I noticed someone asked what the service light was doing , mine is flashing one long three short and four long. Any advise would be great!!


----------



## MFreund

Valmond, Thanks for reporting the fix. It does my heart good knowing I was headed in the right direction! On to the new problem!

The first code is simultanious forward and reverse commands. Either you are pushing both pedals at once or you have a pedal not returning to zero. Crawl under the rt side and look for debris and sticks blocking pedal travel. Take your favorite lube and make sure the pedals move freely. Also check the return springs. They can get corrosion and stick together, lube will help this. Here is the deereparts.com diagram for the springs. # 10 is what I am talking about.

John Deere - Parts Catalog


The second is a off seat command. The computer is being told you are off the seat. Look under the seat for the safety switch. Try to adjust it or bypass for testing. Place a jumper wire between the terminals on the connector. If it fixes it and works fine replace the seat switch. On my 4310 every time I wash it I have to clean the connection. I also use dilectric grease to keep water and dirt out. 

That is high praise TF Admin, Thank you! I have been working too much and sleep takes priority over my Tractor Porn as my wife calls it. Hope it helps


----------



## Derek8825

MFreund said:


> The forward potentiometer is out of adjustment or is bad. You won't know until you try to calibrate it. If you cannot get it in to spec then you will have to replace it.
> 
> You will need a digital voltmeter to get started. Turn the key on and crawl under the tractor on the right side and remove the plastic cover over the pedal potentiometer. Use a safety pin to slide up between the wire and and end of connector. The goal is to make contact with the metal pins inside without disconnecting the connector. The Orange wire is the 5v reference. the white wire is the output. At botton of travel ( BOT) the voltage should be 0.6-0.8v. the top of travel should be 3.6-4.5v. The black wire should have continuity to ground. There are two little bolts loosen and pivot the potentiometer to adjust. Tighten and recheck. A little movement goes a long way. If you cannot get the potentiometer in spec you need to replace it. Hopefully it will just be a loose connector!!! The Deere tech has a breakout box to get the voltages but it is not necessary.
> 
> Let us know it you have any problems!!


Need help with my 4410 ehydro problem


----------



## Derek8825

Can anyone help me with my jd4410 ehydro problem?


----------



## Derek8825

Repaired broken wire from pedal potentiometer to transmission, got tractor running again but was very stutter type movement in forward and reverse, jacked tractor up to try to calibrate but now have no movement and the error code —** flashing, don’t know what to do


----------



## Derek8825

Derek8825 said:


> Repaired broken wire from pedal potentiometer to transmission, got tractor running again but was very stutter type movement in forward and reverse, jacked tractor up to try to calibrate but now have no movement and the error code —** flashing, don’t know what to do


Sorry error code is - - **


----------



## jdjoe

MFreund said:


> The forward potentiometer is out of adjustment or is bad. You won't know until you try to calibrate it. If you cannot get it in to spec then you will have to replace it.
> 
> You will need a digital voltmeter to get started. Turn the key on and crawl under the tractor on the right side and remove the plastic cover over the pedal potentiometer. Use a safety pin to slide up between the wire and and end of connector. The goal is to make contact with the metal pins inside without disconnecting the connector. The Orange wire is the 5v reference. the white wire is the output. At botton of travel ( BOT) the voltage should be 0.6-0.8v. the top of travel should be 3.6-4.5v. The black wire should have continuity to ground. There are two little bolts loosen and pivot the potentiometer to adjust. Tighten and recheck. A little movement goes a long way. If you cannot get the potentiometer in spec you need to replace it. Hopefully it will just be a loose connector!!! The Deere tech has a breakout box to get the voltages but it is not necessary.
> 
> Let us know it you have any problems!!


I know this is an old post, but I wanted to thank you. I have a 4310 and it would just stop moving when I pressed the forward pedal all the way. I used your advice above and was able to calibrate the potentiometer and it fixed the problem. Thanks again.


----------



## Peter Wright

MFreund said:


> The forward potentiometer is out of adjustment or is bad. You won't know until you try to calibrate it. If you cannot get it in to spec then you will have to replace it.
> 
> You will need a digital voltmeter to get started. Turn the key on and crawl under the tractor on the right side and remove the plastic cover over the pedal potentiometer. Use a safety pin to slide up between the wire and and end of connector. The goal is to make contact with the metal pins inside without disconnecting the connector. The Orange wire is the 5v reference. the white wire is the output. At botton of travel ( BOT) the voltage should be 0.6-0.8v. the top of travel should be 3.6-4.5v. The black wire should have continuity to ground. There are two little bolts loosen and pivot the potentiometer to adjust. Tighten and recheck. A little movement goes a long way. If you cannot get the potentiometer in spec you need to replace it. Hopefully it will just be a loose connector!!! The Deere tech has a breakout box to get the voltages but it is not necessary.
> 
> Let us know it you have any problems!!


Hi MFreund, I am experiencing the same problem and have measured both potentiometers, forward and reverse. My code is 2 long flashes and 2 short flashes indicating reverse potentiometer issue.. I measured voltage and get 4.8 volts on supply wire and 25.0 mVolts at TOT and 100.0 mVolts at BOT on forward pedal. I removed the reverse potentiometer and then put it back in and measured voltage. My adjustment range on reverse is TOT 00.1 mVolts to 25 mVolts, BOT is 65 mVolts to 160 mVolts. I ordered a new potentiometer and it has come in. I am now hesitant to put in. It’s about $250. Initially I measured it (reverse) and because the voltage was so low I figured it was bad. Now after measuring the forward one I’m totally confused as they measure in similar ranges. Do you think both are bad? Seems like a big coincidence if they are. I have tried disconnecting the battery to reboot ECU. Also one other bit of information is if I turn the engine off and start again I can move forward or reverse for a short time (a minute or less) the more times I try this the move time gets shorter until it will only go a few feet on each restart. You seem to be the most knowledgeable person on the forums and would appreciate your thoughts. I have ordered a CD shop manual but don’t have it yet. Naturally this happens while we are having bad snow storms here in Oregon and need my tractor! Nearest JD dealer is a long way away. Thanks


----------



## Peter Wright

Well after much thought and doing everything I could think of I installed the new potentiometer on the reverse pedal. I didn’t know what voltage to adjust it to so I positioned it approximately in the middle of the rotation range. I once agin measured voltage on both forward and reverse and once again they were similar, 5v. in and reading extremely low out (millivolts instead of volts, I even used another meter). Discouraged I disconnected the battery and waited 5 minutes. After reconnecting and turning key on I had no code flashing! What the heck! I started her up and test drove ( plowed snow for 20 minutes). Tractor ran perfect! Very happy it is fixed but still don’t understand why it’s working. Thanks for all the great information here, learned a lot! Still waiting for my cd repair manual.


----------



## Chris14

MFreund said:


> The forward potentiometer is out of adjustment or is bad. You won't know until you try to calibrate it. If you cannot get it in to spec then you will have to replace it.
> 
> You will need a digital voltmeter to get started. Turn the key on and crawl under the tractor on the right side and remove the plastic cover over the pedal potentiometer. Use a safety pin to slide up between the wire and and end of connector. The goal is to make contact with the metal pins inside without disconnecting the connector. The Orange wire is the 5v reference. the white wire is the output. At botton of travel ( BOT) the voltage should be 0.6-0.8v. the top of travel should be 3.6-4.5v. The black wire should have continuity to ground. There are two little bolts loosen and pivot the potentiometer to adjust. Tighten and recheck. A little movement goes a long way. If you cannot get the potentiometer in spec you need to replace it. Hopefully it will just be a loose connector!!! The Deere tech has a breakout box to get the voltages but it is not necessary.
> 
> Let us know it you have any problems!!


I’m also having issues with my 4410 won’t move either direction and get 1 short followed by 3 long. Potentiometers are .6-.8v and 3.6-4.6v


----------

